# خلائط الالمنيوم



## memomoon9 (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
في هذا الرابط ملف عن خلائط الالمنيوم 
اتمنى الاستفادة لكم
http://www.4shared.com/file/7EpkyhPX/__online.html​


----------



## moneim sabra (18 أكتوبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## ملاك AGM (29 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد معلومات كاملة عن عنصر الالمنيوم ومن لديه المعلومات ان ينشرها في المنتدى وله الشكر الجزيل


----------



## engAhm (14 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------

